# More veggies in the works.



## Steve H (Nov 26, 2022)

Yesterday was a busy day for me. Got up at 3am. Got a yardbird roasting in the oven for Buffalo ranch dip later.







Man, the kitchen was smelling good. Even while drinking coffee!

Next. Finely sliced 3 pounds of cabbage.







Removed the zest and juice from 2 limes. Diced 3 Serranos, and 1/2 a bunch of cilantro.







Kneaded and pounded the cabbage with 2 TBS of sea salt. And added the lime juice and zest. And the cilantro and serranoes. 
Also started a quart of dilly beans.
Quart of 3% brine. 2 Tbs sea salt in 1 quart water. Thoroughly mix until dissolved.
1 pound of fresh trimmed beans.
1 Tsp peppers corns.
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes.
2 cloves smashed garlic.
Fresh dill.






The fermentation lids and weights didn't arrive that day. So just capped until today.
Here is where I made a mistake. I thought the head space was too much. So, I took one of the quart jars, and put the kraut into a pint jar.







When I put the lids. And water locks on. There wasn't enough room. Ended up wasting...err. Eating what wouldn't fit. The cabbage was very good. Salty, for obvious reason. But quite tasty. When I put the lid on the beans. They were smelling fantastic already.
I'll try the beans in 2 weeks. If too crunchy. I'll go an extra week.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 26, 2022)

Wow Steve. I'm really liking what you have going on here. That looks fantastic buddy.

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 26, 2022)

Looking good Steve. The beans are a favorite here. I tossed a few cayenne peppers in with them sliced lengthwise too.


----------



## tbern (Nov 26, 2022)

Chicken and veggies look real good!!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Steve. I'm really liking what you have going on here. That looks fantastic buddy.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert!



jcam222 said:


> Looking good Steve. The beans are a favorite here. I tossed a few cayenne peppers in with them sliced lengthwise too.


Thanks Jeff! I've got pickled cayennes that I can add the next time.



tbern said:


> Chicken and veggies look real good!!


Thanks you!

I got up alittle while ago. And the beans are going nuts. Water on the cap and counter!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm in, Steve. I like that cabbage recipe, that'll be my next fermentation for sure...


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 27, 2022)

That looks awesome Steve! I’m digging it!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 27, 2022)

You are right Steve busy day , and always nice for the house when there is roasted bird in the oven.
And it looks great

David


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2022)

Kraut sounds good . Trying to figure what goes with what . 


Steve H said:


> Kneaded and pounded the cabbage with 2 TBS of sea salt. And added the lime juice and zest. And the cilantro and serranoes.
> Also started a quart of dilly beans.
> Quart of 3% brine. 2 Tbs sea salt in 1 quart water. Thoroughly mix until dissolved.


That's all for the kraut ? You stomped with salt then filled the jar with brine ?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Kraut sounds good . Trying to figure what goes with what .
> 
> That's all for the kraut ? You stomped with salt then filled the jar with brine ?


Yep. The cabbage made plenty of brine from the salt. No outside brine was added. I made brine for the beans.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Yep. The cabbage made plenty of brine from the salt. No outside brine was added


So all the liquid in the kraut jar was released by the cabbage .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> So all the liquid in the kraut jar was released by the cabbage .


I know on my batches of kraut once you rest it salted then work it real good it generates enough brine. This big batch was a little iffy but after a day was fine as it generated more overnight.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> So all the liquid in the kraut jar was released by the cabbage .


Yes, it was. More than larger batch I have going. I'm thinking the salt combined with the lime juice accelerated it.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 3, 2022)

Couple more started. Garlic and half sour pickles. This waiting is killer!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Couple more started. Garlic and half sour pickles. This waiting is killer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are going to love those half sours! I should do more soon. I’ve not done garlic , I swear I read somewhere you have to be very cautious and meticulous with garlic. Something to do with botulism being common on garlic. I’ll have to dig that up.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 3, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> You are going to love those half sours! I should do more soon. I’ve not done garlic , I swear I read somewhere you have to be very cautious and meticulous with garlic. Something to do with botulism being common on garlic. I’ll have to dig that up.


I saw that too. But. After reading a lot of post. It seems as though 2 tsp of sea salt per quart is enough.  Did you see anything otherwise? Curious. Because the half sour recipe called for 3 Tbs sea salt per quart. I'll throw the garlic out if you think otherwise. Only out 5 bucks.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I saw that too. But. After reading a lot of post. It seems as though 2 tsp of sea salt per quart is enough.  Did you see anything otherwise? Curious. Because the half sour recipe called for 3 Tbs sea salt per quart. I'll throw the garlic out if you think otherwise. Only out 5 bucks.


Should be ok Steve. I’d just make sure to keep it submerged and free of air.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> , I swear I read somewhere you have to be very cautious and meticulous with garlic. Something to do with botulism being common on garlic.


Fermenting in olive oil can be dangerous if not done properly. Salt brine fermenting is not a problem as long as the brine is right ratio.


----------



## xray (Dec 4, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> You are going to love those half sours! I should do more soon. I’ve not done garlic , I swear I read somewhere you have to be very cautious and meticulous with garlic. Something to do with botulism being common on garlic. I’ll have to dig that up.





Steve H said:


> Fermenting in olive oil can be dangerous if not done properly. Salt brine fermenting is not a problem as long as the brine is right ratio.



Infusing olive oil with fresh garlic cloves by itself is grounds for botulism since it's a very anaerobic environment. The purpose of a salt brine when fermenting is to create a harsh environment so mold or other nasties can't grow. Once the fermentation process starts,  lactobacillus is an acid-producing bacteria which lowers the pH of your ferment. If done correctly, this lowers your pH to a safe level to where botulism can't grow.


----------

